# anti bacterial mud for kitchen and Bath



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

Does anyone use this? If so what brand?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

:no: Is there really such a thing.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Is that the same thing as mold resistant? :confused1:


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry guys I gotta claim ignorance here. I have never seen it and I looked at Lowes and h.d. last time I was in town.. I was reading something a while ago that mentioned using it. . 
I'm trying to leave no stone unturned . I didn't see any when I checked the USG website. But thot I'de ask. Thank you.


----------



## westco (Nov 21, 2007)

The only anti-bacterial anything we use is the purple XP board, i've never seen or heard of mud, if you use it report back.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sounds as though the powdered "Oxyclean" is branching out into different markets.


----------



## IanB (Apr 6, 2013)

Never heard of that before is the mud going to be left exposed?? Sounds like antibacterial paint would be a better option if there was such a thing on the market??


----------



## Mountain Man (Jun 3, 2013)

The brand we have used is Murco and it comes dry in bags and needs mixing


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

You could put a drop or two of anti-bacterial liquid soap in your mud.


----------



## princelake (Jul 17, 2012)

only thing i can think of that even comes close is mold resistant mud
http://www.certainteed.com/Products/340348


----------



## IanB (Apr 6, 2013)

princelake said:


> only thing i can think of that even comes close is mold resistant mud
> http://www.certainteed.com/Products/340348


Cool I didn't even know they made that, I have been trying to think of the applications for it. Usually there is moisture build up or flat out water damage to get mold happening and if that's the case you would have to find the source and fix it. That mud would maybe spec for hospital operating rooms or some kind of science lab where hygene is real important, if anyone gets a job that this is called for let us know where you used it.


----------



## princelake (Jul 17, 2012)

i've personally have never used the product and i've seen it a store here in town. i've never really run across a need to use it. i might buy a box of it just to try it out and see how it is to work with and if it actually works.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 7, 2010)

princelake said:


> only thing i can think of that even comes close is mold resistant mud
> http://www.certainteed.com/Products/340348


Cool, you learn something new everyday, and sometimes I wish I didn't learn something new:whistling

I always refuse to tape out any water resistant board where I know it's going to get tile. One reason, I know the Drywall contractor does not add the W/R drywall to our count. And second reason, if someone questions why I don't tape it, I always explain paper tape and mud could attract mold.

And now you have provided us with this information of mold resistant mud Princelake...............

Delete your post:jester:


----------

